# Cat has eaten plastic wrapping



## JOANNEJ1655 (Sep 5, 2009)

I need a bit of help! I just caught my cat eating a long, thin piece of biscuit wrapping. I tried to stop him but he ate it so quickly! Do I need to panic? Will it just pass through? He is a bloody nightmare for trying to eat stuff that is not food!! :confused1:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

JOANNEJ1655 said:


> I need a bit of help! I just caught my cat eating a long, thin piece of biscuit wrapping. I tried to stop him but he ate it so quickly! Do I need to panic? Will it just pass through? He is a bloody nightmare for trying to eat stuff that is not food!! :confused1:


Don't panic - hardly ever achieves anything 

The red ribbon thing?

When my boy ate stretchy butcher's string, I phoned the vet. They gave me some liquid paraffin as he hadn't been sick after eating it. I added that to his food for a couple of days to ease the transit. But I also kept an eagle eye on his behaviour in case he started acting unwell as there is always a chance that these things will tangle up in the intestines. The vet phoned every other day to see whether it had appeared yet lol

So, I would still phone the vet for a brief chat. They might have other tricks up their sleeve


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

What the wise Hobbs has said


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Well thank you GH!

One more piece of advice. Should he poop a little of it out (peeps with a sensitive constitution and prone to fainting fits please don't continue reading ), and should it dangle as it might considering it is a long piece of sumtin sumtin, DON'T pull it out - you can create real internal damage doing so. Instead take a pair of scissors and cut off what has been pooped out and wait for the rest to be pooped out too.


----------



## JOANNEJ1655 (Sep 5, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Well thank you GH!
> 
> One more piece of advice. Should he poop a little of it out (peeps with a sensitive constitution and prone to fainting fits please don't continue reading ), and should it dangle as it might continuing it is a long piece of sumtin sumtin, DON'T pull it out - you can create real internal damage doing so. Instead take a pair of scissors and cut off what has been pooped out and wait for the rest to be pooped out too.


Oh god .. I hope he does poop it all out in one go!!! I will check his poop and backside  in the morning.. If it has not put in an appearance then I will buzz my vet. Thanks Hobbs!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Any news? Have you had front-end or back-end delivery of the plastic ribbon?


----------



## JOANNEJ1655 (Sep 5, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Any news? Have you had front-end or back-end delivery of the plastic ribbon?


Hi Hobbs,

Yes success.. My hubby text me earlier as ive been at work since 8 this morning. He says that it came out of the back end but didnt go into too much detail! lol.. Ive just fed him and he ate all his and Sammy's dinner too. Greedy little sod! Thanks for your advice on this. Your a star! :thumbup:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

JOANNEJ1655 said:


> Hi Hobbs,
> 
> Yes success.. My hubby text me earlier as ive been at work since 8 this morning. He says that it came out of the back end but didnt go into too much detail! lol.. Ive just fed him and he ate all his and Sammy's dinner too. Greedy little sod! Thanks for your advice on this. Your a star! :thumbup:


Great news! What a relief!


----------

